# Canine Rabies Challeng Studies begin



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Just read an article in this issue of the WDA mag.
Written by Kris L.Christine, Founder & Co-Trustee, The rabies Challenge Foundation.

Underway at the U of Wisc Vet School. 5-7 yr challlenge studie to determine the long term duration of canine rabies vaccine.
The goal is extending state mandated interval of boosters.

Kris L. Christine is co-founder with Dr. Jean Dodds DVM


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Just read an article in this issue of the WDA mag.
> Written by Kris L.Christine, Founder & Co-Trustee, The rabies Challenge Foundation.
> 
> Underway at the U of Wisc Vet School. 5-7 yr challlenge studie to determine the long term duration of canine rabies vaccine.
> ...


This is an extremely good thing, like most things Jean Dodds involves herself in.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> This is an extremely good thing, like most things Jean Dodds involves herself in.


It was Jean Dodds name that firtst attracted me to the article. :wink:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> It was Jean Dodds name that firtst attracted me to the article. :wink:


Yes, me too. Local clubs helped (in our small way) to fund the study.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

More info and updates can be found here.
www.RabiesChallengeFund.org


----------

